# script error



## osorio (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,
Can someone tell me what's going on when I turn pc on I get the recovery destop screen and then I get a message telling me the following:
"Internet Explorer Script error, an error has occurred in the script on this page. Line: 65, Char: 1, error-object doesn't support this action, Code: 0,
URL: file:///C:/documents%20 and%20 settings/owner/application%20data/microsoft/internet%20explorer/desktop.htt." :4-dontkno


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Are you using IE7 by any chance? It seems there is a bug between IE7 and older versions of Active Desktop. All you need to do is delete the *desktop.htt* file. It will be hidden so you need to unhide the hidden and system files.

Go to *My Computer > Tools > Folder Options > View* tab and make sure that Show hidden files and folders is enabled. Also make sure that the System files and Folders are showing / visible. Uncheck the *Hide protected operating system files* option.

Now search for that file and delete it - Windows will recreate a fresh one. Close Windows Explorer, and then refresh your desktop.

Then rehide system files by doing the opposite of unhiding them.

Let us know if that works for you.


----------



## osorio (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi again, I looked for that file under the windows folder, is that were it would be? :4-dontkno 
Thanks and sorry for my naiveness


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

No worries. It should be here

Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer.

If you still can't find it, just go to Start > Search and try from there.


----------



## osorio (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi there again, okay I found it and deleted, but....the problem is still there. You see this is what happens when I turn on the pc, I get this screen:
Active Desktop Recovery 
Microsoft Windows has experienced an unexpected error. As a precaution, your Active Desktop has been turned off. To restore the Active Desktop, use the following troubleshooting tips:

Did your browser stop working, or did you restart your computer without shutting it down first? If so, click: (UNDER NEATH HERE IS A LINE THAT SAYS:
"RESTORE MY ACTIVE DESKTOP".And when I press it it gives me the "Internet Explorer Script error message".

Did you recently change your background to a web page? If so: 
1. Right-click the desktop and then click Properties. 
2. On the Desktop tab, under Background, click the background you want.

Did you recently add a new item to your Active Desktop? If so: 
1. Right-click the desktop and then click Properties.
2. On the Desktop tab, click Customize Desktop.
3. On the Web tab, under Web pages, clear the check box for the item that was added last.

Do you want to turn off your Active Desktop? If so: 
1. Right-click the desktop and select Properties.
2. On the Desktop tab, click Customize Desktop.
3. On the Web tab, under Web pages, click to clear all the check boxes. 

I haven't been able to fix this problem neither.


----------



## VijayJain (Apr 8, 2008)

Guys I know I'm posting the solution too late , but may help some other folks , because I had the same problem and after reading solutions in the thread I did this additional step and the issue got fixed.

Solution:
You have delete the desktop.htt file from your profile and then copy the desktop.htt from any other profile on your machine where this error is not coming to the same location from where you deleted the file. That should solve the problem.

For eg: If you deleted the file from the location C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer then you can copy this file from the administrator profile C:\Documents and Settings\administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer in the user profile.


----------



## b.blaser (Jan 18, 2010)

I just registered on this site but I am looking for a solution for the error file://C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Owner/Application%20Data/Microsoft/Internet%20Explorer/Desktop.htt. I did delete it but it didn't take care of it & I don't understand what I need to do to copy this file from the administrator profile. Could you give me step by step instructions as I am not real computer literate. Thanks Barb


----------

